# Clomid and over the counter painkillers



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

HI again
Can you help me with this one?  I have a back problem for which I am having physio and this can be quite painful so I have had to resort to ibuprofen at times.  Is it ok to take an anti-inflammatory or paracetamol if on clomid?

Thanks alot

Yolalu


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yolalu,

It's ok to take pain killers if you are on clomid. There is no direct interaction between clomid and other drugs. If you are taking pain killers on a regular basis you should let your clinic/prescriber know.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

